# Tapping on Android Version Easter egg



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Go into settings and tap on Android Version multiple times, you'll see something familiar

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Neat. Nice find.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Neat. Nice find.


Thank cyanogenmod for that haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

awesome, thanks!


----------

